# Maryland Meets?



## Xeans (Dec 12, 2008)

Are there any furmeets in Maryland I'm unaware of?
I'd like to meet some furs and party or whatever.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 12, 2008)

http://community.livejournal.com/marylandfurs/


----------

